# Seat switch wireing F935



## tpres (Aug 31, 2009)

I have a F935 lawn tractor. The seat and pedestal were stolen. They cut the wiring. I have a Purple, pink, blue, and teal wire. I need to know how to bypass the switch safety with these wires so I can start the tractor.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Tpres, I have no idea on that. I removed all that from my 316 out of absolute necessity. I am amazed that someone would go through the trouble of stealing that rather than, luckily for you, stealing the whole machine.


----------

